
What Zeno’s paradoxes can tell us about the hard problem of consciousness - miles
https://www.bernardokastrup.com/2020/08/the-hare-overtaking-tortoise-is-no.html
======
Alekhine
I don't really follow the author's reasoning. How is the flaw of Zeno's
Paradox the same as thinking a physical brain can produce conciousness? Maybe
I just need to read it again.

Good news is that we won't always have to rely on philosophy for this. Some
time in the future we'll just test if matter can produce conciousness by
creating artificial intelligence. If we find we can't do that, perhaps we'll
look back on this essay as ahead of it's time.

